# can someone make me the worlds best avatar?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i will pay you in kindness and if i'm drunk then laughter too, also ill give you 2k.

all i want is something to do with mma and if you can make something in the background to do with the gold coast or australia that would awesome too.

+ rep for all submissions but i may have to spread the love 1st.

thank you and ohayogozaimasu (bobby probably knows this word)


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

cash?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> cash?


i will give you the sum of 1 billion dollars and all the mcdonalds you can eat (warning all of this is bullcrap please read the fine print)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't eat mcdonalds, but i'll take 1 million pizzas anytime!

i'll try and get something for ya one of these days...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Merry Repmas limba, ill have to jack a pizza hut to make up for the avatar you make me


----------

